# timber and toil... and antiquated saws



## forestryworks (Sep 25, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/newsnight/8221164.stm


----------



## John Ellison (Sep 25, 2009)

I like those saws. Bet they don't do much bore cutting.


----------



## dancan (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the link , reminds us all to be happy to live in the free world .


----------



## fmaglin (Sep 26, 2009)

John Ellison said:


> I like those saws. Bet they don't do much bore cutting.



That saw is a "Druzbah". It's made in Russia. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 26, 2009)

That is a good video. I know employers here who treat illegals the same way here. If one gets hurt there is always another to take his place. Man's inhumanity to man.


----------



## John Ellison (Oct 10, 2009)

Here it is.


----------



## fmaglin (Oct 10, 2009)

2dogs said:


> That is a good video. I know employers here who treat illegals the same way here. If one gets hurt there is always another to take his place. Man's inhumanity to man.



Yup, when I lived in Texas, that was the attitude of many of the employers that hired both legals and illegals. A person wasn't treated much different than a chainsaw. When it was wore out or broken, they'd just replace it with another. Not only inhuman, but arrogant as well.


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow, that's a good watch. I know some who treat illegals like that but also know some who treat illegals well. 
Saws are strange.


----------

